# A Caterpillar, a Damsel, and a Leaf Hopper (little pic heavy)



## crimbfighter (May 31, 2016)

There I was again, face down, ass up in the garden the other day. The insects are coming back in full force! 

1.  Found this Caterpillar crawling aboot. I think it was trying to pull an Ostrich on me and hide its head in things, so I followed him around for a bit like a good paparazzi.




2.




3.




4.




5. And he has crazy weird Caterpillar feet..




6. Then I found my Damsel (though not in distress..)




7. He (or she) was keeping a close eye on me...




8. And lastly I found myself a little Leaf Hopper


----------



## jcdeboever (May 31, 2016)

excellent


----------



## crimbfighter (May 31, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> excellent


Thanks!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 2, 2016)

Especially liked the shot of the feet. What lens?


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 2, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Especially liked the shot of the feet. What lens?


Thanks! These were all shot with the Nikon 105mm f/2.8 macro. Most of them around f/16 to f/18 if memory serves.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## davholla (Jun 8, 2016)

I like 4 and 5 best but they are all nice.  How big was the caterpillar?  I want to take some caterpillar feet photos now.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 8, 2016)

davholla said:


> I like 4 and 5 best but they are all nice.  How big was the caterpillar?  I want to take some caterpillar feet photos now.


Thanks! It was probably about 1.25 inches in length. It's kind of addicting how the close you get the more and more neat detail can be found on these guys..


----------



## davholla (Jun 8, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > I like 4 and 5 best but they are all nice.  How big was the caterpillar?  I want to take some caterpillar feet photos now.
> ...


You have to go cold turkey in the winter - unless you go for springtails which are a lot smaller and I think the maximum magnification of your lens will not be good enough for (based on a 2 minute google search so I could be wrong).


----------

